# What Are They ?



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i treated my tank with salt, i figured it couldn't hurt but what are they for sure


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks exactly like "black ich" to me.

Is it a newly imported fish?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Is it a newly imported fish?


i bought him from the shark aquarium and honestly i think he was there for some time but i honestly dont know


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

My rhom has these also. Been there since i bought him ,1 year ago.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

About a 2 years ago, I wanted to buy caribe from a lfs and saw these black sposts and was concerned. The owner said all you have to do is squeeze them and it will go away. So, he pulled the caribe out and did just that. A white thing came out of each one and then a week later they were gone!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PDOGGY said:


> About a 2 years ago, I wanted to buy caribe from a lfs and saw these black sposts and was concerned. The owner said all you have to do is squeeze them and it will go away. So, he pulled the caribe out and did just that. A white thing came out of each one and then a week later they were gone!


Interesting to know thought id be hesitant to take a p out of water to pinch it without more accounts of if this actually works. I thought these were some parisites but I have never delt with them personally.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I believe "black ich" is a parasite.


----------

